# Meeting Advisor



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

At some point I'm going to have to meet with my advisor to create my schedule for 2nd semester. For some reason I feel very nervous about this. I have only talked to my advisor very briefly once before. I'm not sure what to expect from the meeting, or how I should prepare. Also it seems that advisors always have this attitude like you're wasting their time or something . I just need some advice on how to go about all of this...


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Some advisers are complete ****ing *** holes, like the one i had last year. 

I was just gonna make a thread about this. I made my schedule, and went to register to find that every class i had chosen was closed, so now im taking 2 night classes and 2 morning classes that all ****in suck.

Why does this **** happen to me..

As for advice. I know in my school we have to make a schedule and show it to our advisers to see if it's ok. As a freshman i didnt know this and i got *****ed out by my narcissistic adviser. Make a schedule, and just go to their office or wherever your scheduled to go. They will check if the classes match up with your major, and they will tell you what you should take. Then they just basically make a new schedule with you. Shouldnt be that bad. Unless you have bad luck like me.

I remember the first thing my adviser said to me. He asked me what my gpa was for the year. I said 2.8...he grins at me "that wont get you anywhere"....wtf.. I had my first legit panic attack in his office. He was yelling at me and insulting me because i never talked in his class. called me lazy......****. I was so nervous.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

iRock365 said:


> At some point I'm going to have to meet with my advisor to create my schedule for 2nd semester. For some reason I feel very nervous about this. I have only talked to my advisor very briefly once before. I'm not sure what to expect from the meeting, or how I should prepare. Also it seems that advisors always have this attitude like you're wasting their time or something . I just need some advice on how to go about all of this...


Not sure if you are in college or high school but generally I like to go in there with a very clear idea of the classes I want to take. I always prepare a list of my ideal schedule and a list of backup classes in case I can't get into certain classes. I don't generally find advisors helpful since, as you indicated, you only meet them a few times a year and they don't really know you. The one time I took an advisor's advice, I got stuck in classes I hated so I have learned to do my research and pick my own classes. This also allows you to speak with confidence, in case you do encounter one of those negative advisors who have the attitude you described.


----------



## iRock365 (Nov 10, 2011)

These answers have actually been quite helpful. I feel like I'm getting a pretty good idea of what to expect. Thanks guys


----------

